# Self processed!



## nealjpage (Nov 5, 2007)

Now, I know these aren't the best, but I processed a roll of C-41 myself last nite.  It wasn't C-41; rather I cross-processed RSX 50.  I'm fairly proud at how they turned out. :mrgreen:

1.






2.





As always, C & C welcome.  I should try a roll of regular C-41 as a control.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

Try shooting the RSX out of bright sunlight. The cross process will hold some really rich detail. 

Nice work processing C41, too! I don't have the balls for it right now.


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2007)

Heck, you have images, so you're on the right track.  I agree with Max here about trying a different lighting situation, and maybe bracket 1 stop each way - you're bound to end up with a few frames that won't look as washed out. It's so funky, this process; there is a lot of purply- magenta. Much more pronounced on the 2nd image where there is more shadow.

hee hee; keep it up Neal - you always get some interesting stuff.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 5, 2007)

Practice with a different film. RSX, like i've said many times, has such wonderful results for CP (especially when shot in low, or at least very even light), it would be a shame to waste it on testing.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks, guys.  Sigh.  Yeah, I feel bad about wasting it, but I got overly excited and wanted to try it!  I pushed my luck, though, and over-exposed by 1 stop like I do with other films I xprocess.  I was also shooting in late afternoon which, in southern Oregon, has some of the harshest light.  I just need to learn how to get out of bed earlier. 

As far as using RSX in low light, it seems counter-intuitive to use an ISO 50 film in low light situations, especially hand-held.

The C-41 process wasn't as hard as I thought.  I immerse my chem bottles in a hot-water bath for about a half hour and pre-soak the film for a few minutes longer than is recommended by Arista.  Then while I'm processing, I keep the tank in a tempered bath.  Since development is only for 3.5 minutes, it's not that hard to keep a constant temperature.  The blix mixture has a range of 95-105 degrees, too, so by the time I'm done with developing, the water bath is still fine for blixing.


----------

